# Phil Wood Bottom Bracket Length with Sugino 75's and Mavic Ellipse Wheelset?



## walee112 (Apr 24, 2009)

So i'm building up a Langster S-Works for casual weekend rides and for the velodrome and was never able to get a straight answer on this matter... What size bottom bracket should i get to compliment the Sugino 75's (the black ones) with the "offset" of the Mavic Ellipse wheelset for a perfect chainline?

-I know people typically say get the 108mm ones but those are with normal chainlines but since the mavic wheels are wider should i get the 110.5mm bottom bracket?

sorry i know people ask about this all the time but i was never able to find a correct answer from people to help me finalize my decision. Please help.

I believe the chainline on mavic Ellipses are 44mm... Correct me if im wrong
(source: http://www.bikeforums.net/archive/index.php/t-91283.html )


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

walee112 said:


> So i'm building up a Langster S-Works for casual weekend rides and for the velodrome and was never able to get a straight answer on this matter... What size bottom bracket should i get to compliment the Sugino 75's (the black ones) with the "offset" of the Mavic Ellipse wheelset for a perfect chainline?
> 
> -I know people typically say get the 108mm ones but those are with normal chainlines but since the mavic wheels are wider should i get the 110.5mm bottom bracket?
> 
> ...



The Sugino 75 uses a 109mm BB for a standard 42mm chainline.. If the Mavic is 44mm( I don't know..I'm taking your work for it), you would need a 113mm spindle for a perfect chainline.. 

You need an additional 2mm on the drive side.. 113mm-109mm= 4mm 
4mm total length.. 4mm divided by 2( for each side) is 2mm....


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

I understand the Ellipses to have a 45 mm chainline. A bottom bracket with an extra 3 mm would not necessarily work for a 'perfect' chain line because the extra length does not just get added to one side of the spindle. The way I see it, these are your options:
1. Get wheels and cranks that match up chainlines.
2. If you already have the 75s and the Ellipses, try threading threading the cog on backwards, possibly against a thin spacer.

Other than that, you might have to try out a few bottom brackets or get lucky and find someone who had that problem before.


----------

